# Antique FEDERAL ELECTRIC 6volt vehicle Siren



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $99.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jan-20-2010 16:02:31 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## issabella10 (Jan 16, 2010)

In addition to the information you have gave about the antique federal electric 6volts vehicle siren is that it is different from fossil-fuel powered vehicles in that they can receive their power from a wide range of sources, including fossil fuels, nuclear power, and renewable sources such Mig Welding. SEO Services


----------

